# CPU-Kühler für Core i7-2600K



## Eschke85 (15. Januar 2011)

*CPU-Kühler für Core i7-2600K*

Ich möchte mir demnächst den Core i7-2600K kaufen.
Dazu werde ich mir das Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD Mainboard kaufen und einen neuen CPU-Kühler.

Nach langem Suchen tendiere ich jetzt zum Zalman CNPS10X Performa Kühler.
Könnt ihr mir diesen Kühler empfehlen oder sollte ich lieber einen anderen wählen?

Der neue CPU-Kühler sollte möglichst gut kühlen (übertakten möchte ich nicht), nicht zu laut sein, nicht so schwer und nicht riesengroß. Mein Budget liegt bei maximal 50 Euro.


----------



## elohim (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Core i7-2600K*

wenn du nicht übertakten möchtest würde wohl auch zB ein Gelid Tranquillo oder ein Hyper212plus reichen, die SB werden ja nicht wirklich heiß.


----------



## jensi251 (15. Januar 2011)

mugen 2.


----------



## Eschke85 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Core i7-2600K*



jensi251 schrieb:


> mugen 2.



Diesen hatte ich auch in Betracht gezogen. Ich finde ihn jedoch ziemlich groß. Der Zalman ist wenigstens etwas kleiner.


----------



## elohim (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Core i7-2600K*

-der Cooler Master 212 plus reicht wie gesagt auch, kostet nur 22€ und ist ein wenig schlanker als der Zalman!

Wenn du aber unbedingt die 50€ ausschöpfen möchtest würdest du auch schon einen Prolimatech Armageddon oder Thermalright Ultra Extreme inkl Lüfter bekommen


----------



## Xion4 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Core i7-2600K*

Ich hab den Megahalems drauf, und bei 4ghz unter Prime maximal 48° bei einem Enermax Apollish als Lüfter, kann ich so also nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## elohim (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Core i7-2600K*

genau deswegen reicht für die CPU, vor allem nicht übertaktet, auch ein 212 Plus locker


----------



## Hatschi (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Core i7-2600K*

sers

Hab den Thermalright Silver Arrow auf den 2600k, kann den nur Empfehlen, ist auch im Moment der beste LuKü.
Aber wozu gleich eine i7 2600k wenn du nicht übertaktest?
Spar dein Geld und kauf dir einen i7 2500, der reicht.
Ach und wenn du nicht übertaktest reicht ein h67


----------



## Eschke85 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Core i7-2600K*



Hatschi schrieb:


> sers
> 
> Hab den Thermalright Silver Arrow auf den 2600k, kann den nur Empfehlen, ist auch im Moment der beste LuKü.
> Aber wozu gleich eine i7 2600k wenn du nicht übertaktest?
> ...



Da ich mir in der Regel nur alle drei Jahre eine neue CPU zulege, wollte ich mir ganz gern den i7-2600 kaufen. Momentan habe ich immer noch den Q9550.
Da lohnt sich ein Umstieg doch sicherlich oder sollte ich lieber noch etwas warten?


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Core i7-2600K*

Mit dem Q9550 kannst du ehrlich gesagt noch weitere 2 Jahre klarkommen finde ich - natürlich bist du in Sachen Leistung weiter fortgeschritten, aber wenn ich du wäre, dann würde ich mit einem neukauf warten  - mindestens bis mitte des jahres. Da hat AMD ihr Zeug vorgestellt und die Preise werden auch bestimmt fallen.

Grüße


----------



## Eschke85 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Core i7-2600K*

Ehrlich gesagt sind die drei Jahre auch erst im Sommer um. Dann sollte ich vielleicht wirklich noch etwas warten. Ich finde den Preis des i7-2600K zwar bereits jetzt ganz gut, aber vielleicht bekomme ich im Sommer für das gleiche Geld mehr Leistung.


----------



## tom7 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Core i7-2600K*



Eschke85 schrieb:


> Da ich mir in der Regel nur alle drei Jahre eine neue CPU zulege, wollte ich mir ganz gern den i7-2600 kaufen. Momentan habe ich immer noch den Q9550.
> Da lohnt sich ein Umstieg doch sicherlich oder sollte ich lieber noch etwas warten?



Ich habe selbst einen stark übertakteten Yorkfield und kann bestätigen dass die Leistung in etwa einem gehobenen Core i5 gleichkommt. Insofern kannst du auch mit deinem Q9550 noch ausreichend Leistung parat haben, wobei natürlich stark drauf ankommt wofür du ihn benutzt...
Gruß


----------



## Eschke85 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Core i7-2600K*



tom7 schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst einen stark übertakteten Yorkfield und kann bestätigen dass die Leistung in etwa einem gehobenen Core i5 gleichkommt. Insofern kannst du auch mit deinem Q9550 noch ausreichend Leistung parat haben, wobei natürlich stark drauf ankommt wofür du ihn benutzt...
> Gruß



Ich nutze meinen PC nahezu ausschließlich zum Spielen von aktuellen Games. Demnächst möchte ich mir beispielsweise Crysis 2 zulegen.
Als Grafikkarte werde ich bald die Gainward GTX 570 GoesLikeHell nutzen.


----------



## tom7 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Core i7-2600K*



Eschke85 schrieb:


> Ich nutze meinen PC nahezu ausschließlich zum Spielen von aktuellen Games. Demnächst möchte ich mir beispielsweise Crysis 2 zulegen.
> Als Grafikkarte werde ich bald die Gainward GTX 570 GoesLikeHell nutzen.



Gerade für Spiele ist die Graka maßgeblich. Zwar könntest du mit einem aktuelleren Prozzi etwas mehr FPS erzielen, m.M.n. rechtfertigt das den Aufpreis aber nicht. Bleib noch ein wenig bei deinem Q9550 und rüste auf wenn es sich richtig lohnt! (werd ich genauso machen)
(mit einer GTX 570 GLH bist du mit deinem System sowieso vollendes up to date!)


----------



## Neodrym (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Core i7-2600K*

Blöde Frage ... aber Ich hab bei einem gesehen das er den Prolimatech Megahalem auf seinem 1155 Brett hat .. dem zu folge passt auch der  Mega Shadow oder? : /


----------



## Hatschi (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Core i7-2600K*

ja der Mega shadow passt, da alle 1156 Kühler auf 1155 passen


----------



## Eschke85 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Core i7-2600K*



tom7 schrieb:


> Gerade für Spiele ist die Graka maßgeblich. Zwar könntest du mit einem aktuelleren Prozzi etwas mehr FPS erzielen, m.M.n. rechtfertigt das den Aufpreis aber nicht. Bleib noch ein wenig bei deinem Q9550 und rüste auf wenn es sich richtig lohnt! (werd ich genauso machen)
> (mit einer GTX 570 GLH bist du mit deinem System sowieso vollendes up to date!)



Dann werde ich mit dem Aufrüsten wohl noch ein wenig warten. Immerhin kann ich momentan auch noch alles völlig problemlos spielen.


----------

